# Timing of Injections



## DJCJ (May 24, 2007)

Hi
I did post on the pre-treatment board but got no replies, but perhaps I should have posted here.  I'm wondering why it is recommended that you inject around the same time every day?  Our clinic require you to inject after 6pm but no later than 9pm and then to keep to within 30mins of the same time daily.  What would happen if you were 2hrs early or 2hrs late - this being my potential predicament for one night, while I'm stimming this time around

Thanks in advance
DJ x


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

The pituitary would normally secrete the hormones in pulses. I believe it is important to have a regular dose of the FSH so that you do not have a higher level one day and then a lower level the next day for good follicle development. 

If I was going out for the evening and stimming, I still did my jabs at 9pm every night. I took my medication out with me in a little pencil tin and then went to the toilet at the right time to jab. I got so proficient at it that I could do it and be back and no one would notice.


----------



## DJCJ (May 24, 2007)

Thanks Hazel


----------

